# Working as a plumber on my working holiday visa



## bridie50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi
I wonder if someone could help me please?
My girlfriend and I have booked our flights for October we are going out to the gold-coast on a working holiday visa. At the moment I am a gas fitter/ plumber in the UK.
I wanted to know what would be the best thing to do to get my qualifications recognised over there and is there anything I can do over here before I get there. 

Thanks
A


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The plumbers association may be able to help you:
MPMSAA - Master Plumbers' and Mechanical Services Association of Australia - plumber.com.au

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## bridie50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Kaz 

Thanks for your help I'll check that out now.


----------

